# Salisbury, Wiltshire



## allan01273 (May 23, 2007)

I am thinking of going to Salisbury this weekend. The Saturday Market, Cathedral and shops appeal to us.

Which is the best direction to approach the city, park the motorhome and where can I wild camp in the area. 

Thanks, 
Allan


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Allan - give frank (Sallytrafic) a Pm - he might have a few ideas (lives that way) :wink: . we've been a few times, stopped at the CCC site, but I think it's closed for the winter now. The market is excellent 8)


----------



## 112162 (May 12, 2008)

If you change your mind about wild camping it maybe worth looking at the Coombe Nurseries Caravan Site - adjacent to Salisbury race course in Netherhampton. I think that they are open all year.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

bognormike said:


> Allan - give frank (Sallytrafic) a Pm - he might have a few ideas (lives that way) :wink: . we've been a few times, stopped at the CCC site, but I think it's closed for the winter now. The market is excellent 8)


I've replied by pm.


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Frank will sort it but the C&CC site is good and on bus routes.


----------



## allan01273 (May 23, 2007)

C&CC site closes end October


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Any attempt to wild camp within walking distance of town or more especially within the cctv area (which is most of it) will get you a visit from our parking ambassadors. Recruited from Waffen SS stock most of them (not all). They take firmness to a new dimension


----------



## allan01273 (May 23, 2007)

*Salisbury - we did it*

Just got back from a great long weekend.

We 'phoned the local carparks people and a guy from the "Park and Ride" in the south of the city said it's £2.50 all day including bus ride to the city. You must be back by 6:30 pm or he locks the gate with you inside. "oh dear that would be a problem"!

I phoned the "Central" car park and it was £5:50 all day but no sleeping in vehicles. When I said that the campsite was closed I was told that people do park overnight and there is no security patrol.

We left home in Sussex on Friday morning and arrived Salisbury in the early afternoon. Two nights in the Centre carpark 3pm Friday to 10am Sunday was a total of £8:80. OK its not wild camping but it's probably cheaper than a CL and much more convenient, particularly in the winter weather.

Sunday was spent in Romsey and that night we were in a carpark and viewpoint near Winchester on the A272 to Petworth.
Monday we did 3 garden centres and a small motorhome sales centre on the way home (with a short shopping trip in Haywards Heath).

Totally exhausted, but happy  
Roll on next weekend. :roll:


----------

